# CA Glue Brands



## Pjohnson (Jul 18, 2015)

Questions for the group:

Do you have a preferred CA glue brand? 
Is there a difference in brands?

I have always used Satellite (medium - i think - the yellow label). It is time to order more and while searching the sites it seems to be offered by Woodcraft and not others. My success rate has been good so I am somewhat reluctant to switch brands.

Thoughts and comments are appreciated - just not a chemistry lesson, please.

Thanks 

PJ


----------



## lorbay (Jul 18, 2015)

I have used this brand for 15yrs now with no problems.

Lin.


----------



## Pjohnson (Jul 18, 2015)

Thank you Lin


----------



## alphageek (Jul 18, 2015)

That's my preferred too (Lins link).


----------



## Old Codger (Jul 18, 2015)

I've used Grizzley Tools CA glue and couldn't be more pleased.  It comes in individual bottles or in a kit which includes thin, medium, thick, jel and has a debonder, and activator.  Check them out at Grizzly.com and item #:  T20005, 2PT-10 CA Adhesive System Kit.  They also sell it in individual and larger containers, but I find the 'kit' size is perfect for many, many pens and other uses.  Store in the refrigerator for long shelf life.  Try them, you'll like them!  Safe turning to you!


----------



## triw51 (Jul 18, 2015)

I use the CA from exotic blanks and have been very happy.


----------



## mark james (Jul 18, 2015)

Food for thought...  Read at your own discretion .

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/does-your-ca-do-i-think-not-133393/

I use CA very infrequently, as I am an epoxy type.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 18, 2015)

I've just trialled some BSI Super Gold CA after reading the thread mentioned above.
After completing 6 pens using it, I am going to use it all the time, its less problematic than anything I have used previously.
Only downside is its expensive  here in Australia.


----------



## WriteON (Jul 18, 2015)

Bob Smith brand from Amazon for less that $10 for a 2 oz bottle


----------



## TonyL (Jul 18, 2015)

Ez bond. Or bsi


----------



## Warren White (Jul 18, 2015)

I used Stick Fast and didn't like it.  I had problems with having the finish consistent.

I switched to 2P-10 and have been very happy with it.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 18, 2015)

Loctite 495 is what I use.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2015)

satellite city...the original.  I get it from Arizona Silhouette
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## campzeke (Jul 19, 2015)

What do you use the CA for? Gluing the tubes to the blanks or finishing? I use epoxy to glue the tubes in place and CA as a finish. Tried some CA from Harbor Freight, Stick Fast and just picked up some thin and medium Bob Smith (BSI) from a local hobby shop yesterday but have not had the chance to try it yet. I am new at this game and going through the experimenting and see what works phase. I could not tell much difference in the Harbor Freight and the Stick Fast thin.


----------



## jallan (Jul 19, 2015)

As stated by Warren I also use 2P-10 and have always had great results.


----------



## dtswebb (Jul 19, 2015)

I use the StarBond CA glues for a variety of tasks, but use expoxy for gluing the tubes into the blanks.

The StarBond CA glues comes in a variety of thicknesses, colors and flexibility formulas.  Two ounce bottles are $5.00.  The thin odorless that I use for strengthening blanks or fixing cracks is $10.00 for a two ounce bottle.  I'll use the thicker black CA when I need to do some fill in on inlay blanks.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Jul 22, 2015)

I get mine from Ed at Exotic Blanks, I apply over 20 coats of it to pens and other things I make, never had a problem.  What I do know is that CA's are not all alike they have different setting times and viscosity, they are also susceptible to weather and temperature, so each need to be practiced and the learning curve may vary. I bought a thick CA from CUSA and used at there shop in Utah it was very thick, but when I used it in my shop in Puerto Rico it was more liquid, like the medium.  In my opinion the difference among brands is all about getting used to them(in general).


----------



## Pjohnson (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you for everyone's comments. I use the CA for tubes and finish. The satellite has worked well for me so I opted to stay with what has worked.

PJ


----------



## raar25 (Jul 23, 2015)

Satellite for me or whatever is available in a pinch.


----------

